# Terry's of York - Chocolate Factory - January 2011



## jjstenso (Jan 30, 2011)

Visited with KooK following some early morning shenanigans, which included contemplating potential serious injury as access to one site and some serious Heras hilarity. 

Terry's, as everyone will know and appreciate, made orangey chocolate cricket balls and other assorted archaic sweets like peppermint creams
and "All Gold" that you'd buy as a gift for people you didn't like that much. Some History of the company here

The site has been closed since 2005, when the rising price of sugar drove production overseas. Our main target was the clock tower, to which we found access tightly sealed. 
The remainder of the buildings are stripped, however the view from the roof of the main mill block was well worth all the fucking about that preceded it. 

The site as a whole is about to undergo total re-development with the larger listed buildings being assigned for commercial use and the remainder of the site masterplanned out as boring developer noddy boxes - scheme layout here

Here are some photos. 











There was a lot of this: Big emptiness.








































Lots of nice tiling and crunchy parquet remained in the Mill building.
















Special thanks to The Ebor pub in Bishopthorpe for some delicious fish and chips, rounding off a nice day out.

Cheers for having a look :thumb​


----------



## krela (Jan 30, 2011)

Aaaah the memories... the Ebor pub was my local when I was at University... a LONG time ago =/

I remember well the pervasive smell of chocolate oranges in the air every wednesday and saturday.


----------



## krela (Jan 30, 2011)

True story, I got hounded out of the ebor once sometime around 1996 for accidentally putting the doop ([nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvLDm8821jQ[/nomedia]) on the jukebox instead of Professional Widow by Armin Van Helden, I got the CD number and track number the wrong way round. =/

Being a house / techno DJ at the time I almost died of embarassment.


----------



## King Al (Jan 30, 2011)

krela said:


> True story, I got hounded out of the ebor once sometime around 1996 for accidentally putting the doop (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvLDm8821jQ) on the jukebox instead of Professional Widow by Armin Van Helden, I got the CD number and track number the wrong way round. =/
> 
> Being a house / techno DJ at the time I almost died of embarassment.



Ouch!! 

Great pics jjstenso


----------



## jjstenso (Jan 30, 2011)

krela said:


> True story, I got hounded out of the ebor once sometime around 1996 for accidentally putting the doop (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvLDm8821jQ) on the jukebox instead of Professional Widow by Armin Van Helden, I got the CD number and track number the wrong way round. =/
> 
> Being a house / techno DJ at the time I almost died of embarassment.



Oh deary - That's a clinical error... I got Professional Widow at the time on CD single and played it to death... Doop however, I seem to remember that being a number 1, or am I mistaken.

Glad I got to dredge up some embarrassing memories for you, KooK will be along soon with his images I'm sure. Should have taken one of the fish and chips, it was epic.


----------



## krela (Jan 30, 2011)

jjstenso said:


> Oh deary - That's a clinical error... I got Professional Widow at the time on CD single and played it to death... Doop however, I seem to remember that being a number 1, or am I mistaken.
> 
> Glad I got to dredge up some embarrassing memories for you, KooK will be along soon with his images I'm sure. Should have taken one of the fish and chips, it was epic.



I went through 4 copies on vinyl, I used to play at York Uni SU every wed and sat night and it got requested about 500000 times a night and would get requested again 2 minutes after I played it. It used to drive me nuts.

Funnily enough I didn't play it once at my proper club residency lol.


----------



## klempner69 (Jan 30, 2011)

Great stuff particularly the clock tower..and there`s nowt wrong with the Doop ok,or Aqua.


----------



## Krypton (Jan 30, 2011)

Awesome, did you find the bomb shelter underground in here?

I really need to get in here, ive tried twice and have failed. Thought it was more stripped than it was, but it still looks awesome!

Krela which uni in York where you at?

I think im going to York....


----------



## KooK. (Jan 30, 2011)

Here I am!

Excellent write up squire, the top couple of floors and the roof were worth all that dicking about in the end!

Here we go...























































































Thanks for looking, good to get back out and do some herpderping again!


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 30, 2011)

Fabulous photos, both of you. There's some great features in there.


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 30, 2011)

Cool stuff, still looks worth a wander


----------



## terrier (Mar 1, 2011)

My dad worked for 35 years there, hes been up the clock tower many times with fantastic views of the city.

Such a shame it closed , the main building and office areas have oak paneled walls, sweeping staircase and a huge round skylight.

A beautiful building, thanks for the pics.

Terrier.


----------



## Em_Ux (Mar 1, 2011)

Hmmm chocolate! 

Sounds like you had an interesting explore!

Love the shot of the tower & birds.

Thanks


----------



## roxy101 (Mar 5, 2011)

jjstenso said:


> Visited with KooK following some early morning shenanigans, which included contemplating potential serious injury as access to one site and some serious Heras hilarity.
> 
> Terry's, as everyone will know and appreciate, made orangey chocolate cricket balls and other assorted archaic sweets like peppermint creams
> and "All Gold" that you'd buy as a gift for people you didn't like that much. Some History of the company here
> ...



I love this building fantastic photos ..


----------

